# What does this sentence from NI mean?



## lee (Jul 11, 2010)

"The point of delivery corresponds with the invoice date!"

I recieved an invoice in an email 06.07.2010 since I bought the ->K4 upgrade. However I havent recieved anything physical in my mailbox that tells me it´s been delivered and I should go pick it up.

Hm?

I chose free delivery which doesnt allow me to track the package. :(

/Johnny


----------



## clarkcontrol (Jul 11, 2010)

I did the same upgrade. Emailed NI and they wrote back saying shipping is delayed until the 15th. Haven't checked to see if my account has been debited yet but it seems that date could change again. 

I don't think we'll see anything until August

Clark


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jul 11, 2010)

I've ordered my K4 upgrade and it's getting a while to get in as well. Not that it matters as I'm still on win7 RC. lol...


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 11, 2010)

I translate it to lets see how many orders we get paid for and when they reach 1000 we fill the back orders.
Fine products are worth the wait.


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 11, 2010)

We have a new regulation in Germany since a while: Invoices must display the time of delivery (for goods) or activity (for services) in order to be accepted by the tax authorities. That is why many companies include a global "The point of delivery corresponds with the invoice date" sentence in their invoice. In your case it is a text module erroneously not taken out.


----------



## bdr (Jul 11, 2010)

My K4 upgrade took nearly 3 weeks to get to Australia from Germany...NI Shipping FAQ said I think 8-10 days so things seem a little slow there at the moment.


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jul 11, 2010)

Oh i forgot to mention when i called a couple of weeks ago, 12 days to be exact, Justin told me K4 upgrade were back ordered in the US.


----------



## lee (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for your comments, guys. I kinda thought/wished the sentence meant that when I recieve the invoice the package has been delivered.

What does back ordered?

clark control: Thanks, I hope 15th is the date they start shipping, not later.

/Johnny


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 12, 2010)

Back order means they play it safe and order 1000 copies at a time. When they sell, its normal for comanies to take your money, then tell you its back ordrered, then wait until they get 700-800 orders filled again and re order.
With such a good product and wide support I have no problem waiting.
I usually never buy new upgrades because somethings always missed, but NI has a good record with me so far so I took a chance.
Yamaberg Cubendo is a product I wish I would have never upgraded.
SX2 was just stable with large streams of MIDI data and audio playing simultaneously and then I got 4.1..........Such a hassle losing a workflow I dumped it for Reaper and haven't looked back. Besides after 13 years of paying their upgrades I lost interest in their product and lack of support.
Meanwhile Back At The Ranch............................
You should get it before months end... :D


----------



## lee (Jul 12, 2010)

chimuelo: Ah, I see. Btw, I thought the K4 upgrade special ended 30/6? That was why I ordered it that day anyway.  Or did you mean reaper?

I´m still on Cubase SX3 (SL3 actually) and I havent seen any reason yet to upgrade. When I eventually go 64bit I might have to though.

/Johnny


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jul 12, 2010)

If you ordered K4 on the 30th you're OK, Lee.

chimuelo, makes sense what you said about the upgrade.


----------



## lee (Jul 12, 2010)

Fernando Warez @ Mon Jul 12 said:


> If you ordered K4 on the 30th you're OK, Lee.





chimuelo @ Mon Jul 12 said:


> You should get it before months end... :D



Great! Thanx.

/Johnny


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 12, 2010)

Don't know whether this helps but I ordered my K4 upgrade on 2nd of July and received it I think 3 or 4 days later in Germany.


----------



## lee (Jul 12, 2010)

Maybe they sent it faster to you Hannes, since the Native Instruments main office is located in Berlin. 

Too bad you missed the 50% off deal in june! 



/Johnny


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 12, 2010)

re:


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 14, 2010)

Product has been shipped.
I really appreciate the heads up email I recieved.
I like the way NI does business.
They don't need to hold my hand so much but I admit it is comforting......
I look forward to making a template with new instruments and limitless RAM.
I have been recording here where time is money, literally, and having to re load Kontakt during a session because I am still using 32bit is really pathetic, but most of the work is using analog synths, but still. K4 with one template would have saved a half hour.

Neve Mic Pres, 1176's, CHandler Limiters, Lexicon 480L and TC5000, the XITE-1 for reverse looping tape delay and Modular patches, but best of all. This georgeous SSL4000. We have had the SSL9000 for years over here, but the new SSL4000 is the most incredible desk I have ever had the pleasure to record on. 
Well, it sure reminds me how virtual is really virtual. 
It humbles me as the sound is beyond words.
And yes ProTools is the choice here, But the engineer was bragging about the ProTools Piano. I never heard of it, but after calling up VGP2 he never mentioned the ProTools Piano again................... o=<
Even my top shelf DSP Reverbs were humbled by the SSL/480L on the Piano tracks.


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 14, 2010)

lee @ Mon Jul 12 said:


> Maybe they sent it faster to you Hannes, since the Native Instruments main office is located in Berlin.
> 
> Too bad you missed the 50% off deal in june!
> 
> ...



Ahhh ... typo. I was meaning I ordered 2nd of June and received it a few days later. With discount. I press my thumbs for you!

chimuelo, is that you in the pics?


----------



## lee (Jul 17, 2010)

Argh, still no sign of the upgrade. Wrote NI an email a week ago, and no reply. *sigh*

/Johnny


----------



## PasiP (Jul 17, 2010)

lee @ 17.7.2010 said:


> Argh, still no sign of the upgrade. Wrote NI an email a week ago, and no reply. *sigh*
> 
> /Johnny



Try phoning them. I sent them a email last month and waited 2 weeks for an answer which never came. Then I phoned them and problem was solved.


----------



## lee (Jul 17, 2010)

Good advice! Thanx.

/Johnny


----------

